# Wanted : R33 gtr series 3 frontlip and r33 gtr aftermarket bonnet



## Mehusekoitin (Apr 27, 2019)

Hi,

Does anyone sell those parts and will send those in finland. the ones to be repaired are also valid. Copies are also valid too. PM me :bowdown1:

-Teemu :smokin:
Finland


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

we have them available. do you have an email address


----------



## Mehusekoitin (Apr 27, 2019)

davew said:


> we have them available. do you have an email address


Yes i have.


----------



## Mehusekoitin (Apr 27, 2019)

davew said:


> we have them available. do you have an email address


[email protected]


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Available new from GTR Shop, Terra Firma, Kudos Motorsport & usually Nissan showrooms if you quote the part number


----------



## Mehusekoitin (Apr 27, 2019)

JapFreak786 said:


> Available new from GTR Shop, Terra Firma, Kudos Motorsport & usually Nissan showrooms if you quote the part number


They are littbit expensive so i look frp copy or damaged one


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

*Front splitter*

Hi, weve sent you an email with details of a splitter. Let us know if its any good for you.


----------

